# Thread Carriage Enhancement



## jreynolds

I have been wanting to upgrade the thread carriage on my am tac wrapper and finally had time to do so. I wanted to have the ability to utilize 4 spools for tigers and such so I took to the Internet looking for ideas. I found a link on one of the sites for a 4 spool upgrade to the existing am tac carriage and decided to implement it. Went to Lowes and spent $7 on gear and here is the result. Works like a champ.


----------



## TXFishSlayer

Very cool! So when can I place my order with you, lol!

On a serious note, i've been wanting to do the same thing. I might have to borrow your idea if you don't mind.


----------



## 2400tman

Nice! I too have been wanting to do the same. What did you use for the brackets?


----------



## Fishsurfer

TXFishSlayer said:


> Very cool! So when can I place my order with you, lol!
> 
> On a serious note, i've been wanting to do the same thing. I might have to borrow your idea if you don't mind.


 X3. I got a couple of thread tensioners (http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/rod-wrapper-parts/029060100000.aspx) that am wanting to mount on mine with the spools on vertical spindles to the sides of the tac. What is the frame you have the spools mounted to?


----------



## jreynolds

It's a jamb bracket. I picked up the springs and misc hardware from Home Depot.

http://m.lowes.com/pd/WRIGHT-PRODUCTS-Black-Jamb-Bracket/3080585


----------



## Goags

That's a nice setup, jreynolds! Armando sent me this video last night, as we were talking about tensioners. I've been using apposing magnets on my handwrapper, but this shows a 4 spool carriage for a powerwrapper using magnets.


----------



## jreynolds

Goags said:


> That's a nice setup, jreynolds! Armando sent me this video last night, as we were talking about tensioners. I've been using apposing magnets on my handwrapper, but this shows a 4 spool carriage for a powerwrapper using magnets.


I really like that application. Looks like I might be making another trip to the hardware store. What did he use for the thread guides?


----------



## Fishsurfer

This is really great. There are some cool ideas for this. I am starting to rethink my thread carriage now.


----------



## Goags

Here's where I got my stuff when I redid mine.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=365660&highlight=tensioners


----------



## Wafflejaw

Goags said:


> That's a nice setup, jreynolds! Armando sent me this video last night, as we were talking about tensioners. I've been using apposing magnets on my handwrapper, but this shows a 4 spool carriage for a powerwrapper using magnets.


Ha! I thought that sounded like Andy in that video.....I never saw his carriage set up though.

Nice job J on the carriage! Did you base that off of Jimmy Villalobos design?....I run a 4 spools vertical as well, but mine doesn't look clean.


----------



## JuiceGoose

Awesome freakin carriage J and the magnetic one is unreal too!! I'm with Jason what is the guide system used on the carriage video. Looks to be guides but then there is a pointed piece of something in the middle.


----------



## Goags

jreynolds said:


> I really like that application. Looks like I might be making another trip to the hardware store. What did he use for the thread guides?


I don't know Andy Wolfram, and don't do Facebook, but you may try to contact him thru there w/ any questions about his carriage set-up. With Walker's comment, me thinks he must have been at the Guild meeting up here in DFW in March, that I failed to attend. It does look like a nice set-up, as does yours.


----------



## rolwhit

anyone have an idea on how I could do one for a speed wrapper? Not the power wrapper.


----------



## JuanC

Wafflejaw said:


> Ha! I thought that sounded like Andy in that video.....I never saw his carriage set up though.
> 
> Nice job J on the carriage! Did you base that off of Jimmy Villalobos design?....I run a 4 spools vertical as well, but mine doesn't look clean.


I believe that is Jimmys design. He post on bloody some time ago. Im been thinking of doing the same to my setup. Just havent had an interest in building this year.


----------



## jreynolds

JuanC said:


> I believe that is Jimmys design. He post on bloody some time ago. Im been thinking of doing the same to my setup. Just havent had an interest in building this year.


It's Jimmys design. The more I use it, the happier I am. It's certainly an improvement over the original carriage.


----------

